# Strange Creatures On My Airstone



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

Are these limpets or something? They appear to be very hard, and I've never actually seen them anywhere until I took this airstone, which has been in use for about 4 years inside various tanks of different kinds, and soaked it in hydrogen peroxide and glutaraldehyde. They suddenly became very apparent, as if they leeched out of the airstone itself. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## SBS (Feb 26, 2013)

I am not sure. They don't look like limpets to me, at least not the types I've had.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Do they move at all? They kind of just look like nerite eggs in the photo...


----------



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

No, no movement at all. But I just tore down the tank that they came from and I found a few more of them on the underside of some wood, so I'm pretty sure they must be eggs. I guess soaking them in aldehyde/peroxide makes them rather hard, which led me to assume they had a tough, carbonate shell.


----------



## bbjai (May 10, 2014)

freakyyyyy man, dont give me aquarium nightmares


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Totally sounds like nerites then. They like to drop sesame seed looking eggs on driftwood. Maybe the air stone felt right.


----------

